# First audi ah oh?



## RVWISBD (Jan 30, 2003)

I just purchased my first audi







anyways the check engine light is on and the car runs fine i cleaned the maf sensor and pulled connections off the top of air box and cleaned them also then i disconnected the battery.Put everything back and i gain more bottom end torque and pull.Heres the catch about 2 days later check engine lt came on did the same procedure and lt came on a few miniutes later







.Is there a common sensor that goes on these 2.7t?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: First audi ah oh? (RVWISBD)*

Congrats on the acquisition of your Audi!
The Check Engine Light can come on for a wide variety of reasons. If you can, get your code(s) read and go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: First audi ah oh? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_...you can, get your code(s) read and go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats on your purchase!
To add to GLS-S4...
If you do not have your own VAG (http://www.ross-tech.com) then you could try a place like the Autozone, I think they do it for free. They will at least be able to pull the codes for you.
Another option is to get a "cheap" OBDII reader off eBay and buy the VAG software from Ross-tech. Most of these (adapters) require a real (not PCMCIA or USB to Serial) serial port (DB9) so if you intend to use it with a laptop check if the laptop has one. Most new ones do not. Ross-tech has cables with USB which is more expensive, but better quality. Trust me it will pay for itself in spades! Every trip to the dealer is $75 so it does not take much...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

